# Help with strange goose band?



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

A buddy of mine just shot a honker with a single plastic leg band. Band was pink with a single number on it.
Anyone help explain?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Male goose who self identified as a female goose????


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Goose Jenner


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My guess is someone caught it or farm raised it. I know there are Poultry bands in multiple colors.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Farm raised Canadian would be
My guess


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Goose jenner now that's funny thanks for the laugh:mrgreen:


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey hey, that's Cackling Jenner now.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

It's interesting that a goose that someone raised would fly away and run with the wild birds. Is that common? Or do people even catch geese and band them with their own bands?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fowl_faith said:


> Goose Jenner


 good one ! lol lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Utahgreenhead said:


> It's interesting that a goose that someone raised would fly away and run with the wild birds. Is that common? Or do people even catch geese and band them with their own bands?


Geese are easily caught when they are in molt. Someone probably did just that and put their own band on and then released the goose. I'm guessing they wanted to see if the goose would stick around with the hopes of shooting it in the future.

If the DWR or another legitimate group banded it then it would have a metal numbered band.


----------

